# Karpfen in Fliedermussosse???



## Bad_Joe (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe irgendwann mal Karpfen in Fliedermussosse(Holundermus) gegessen. War echt lecker.

Kennt das Rezept jemand?? Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen???


 #c 
Bad_Joe


----------



## Brummel (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen in Fliedermussosse???*

Hallo Bad Joe,
meine Oma hat früher immer mit diesem Zeug gekocht, wurde glaub ich "Fliederkreude" oder so genannt. Schmeckt Super, kann ich bestätigen.  #6 
Sie hatte das Mus immer selbst gekocht, war `ne Riesen-Sauerei, aber hat sich gelohnt. Ich hatte mir irgendwo ein paar Rezepte damit aufgeschrieben, werd mal suchen. Gibts das eigentlich zu kaufen?

Gruß  Brummel  #h

hier  gibts viele Rezepte, vielleicht is da was dabei.

hier nochwas


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen in Fliedermussosse???*

Ob man das kaufen kann, weiss ich nicht, man kann aber sehr gut aus den Blüten z. B. Holunderessig oder Holunderöl als Geschmacksträger machen.

Die Blüten kann man auch im Weinteig ausbacken, ergibt mit einer (hoffentlich selbstgemachten) VAnillesosse ein feines Dessert.

Alternativ (wenn man sich die Arbeit nicht machen will) kann man statt Holundermus auch Hagebuttenmark verwenden, das kann man nämnlich von verschiedenen Herstellern fertig kaufen. 

Sowohl Hollunder wie auch Hägenmark (Hagebuttenmark) eignen sich nicht für Fischsossen, sondern vor allem auch sehr gut für Wild/Wildgeflügelerichte oder auch zum marinieren von Steaks/Fisch zum grillen.

Dazu einfach Olivenöl mit wenig Knoblauch, Rosmarin, grobem Pfeffer und Paprikapulver vermengen und mit Holunder/Hagebuttenmark abschmecken. Fleisch mindestens 2 Tage einlegen, darauf schauen dass es komplett bedeckt ist, bei Fisch reicht es über Nacht.

Marinade nicht salzen, zieht nur Flüssigkeit aus dem Fleisch - Ausserdem kann man sie dann nochmals verwenden (bin ja sparsamer Schwabe)))


----------



## Bad_Joe (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen in Fliedermussosse???*

Hallo Brummel,

zu kaufen gibts zumindest Holundersaft im Reformhaus, Fliedermus würd ich selbst machen, Holunder steht hier genug, nur der blüht erst und man braucht glaub ich die Beeren

wäre echt super wenn du das rezept findest!!!!

Bad_Joe


----------



## Brummel (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen in Fliedermussosse???*

Bin am Suchen, solange kannst Du ja mal die Links durchwühlen, die ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habt, sind auch Unmengen an Fischrezepten dabei.

Gruß Brummel

hier noch was "gegoogeltes"


----------



## Bad_Joe (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen in Fliedermussosse???*

Hallo Brummel,

besten Dank erstmal für die Links, der eine ist wirklich sehr umfangreich, da hab ich erstmal was zu tun, vor allem auch viele neue Aalgerichte und Karpfengerichte, der Gefrierschrank platzt ja schon vor lauter Aalen.... *schmunzel*

Bad_Joe


----------



## Brummel (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen in Fliedermussosse???*

Sag bloß, bei Dir läuft es dieses Jahr mit den Aalen? Ich hab bis jetzt 5 Stck. erwischt, in der Oder bis heute nur *einen*, wenn das so weitergeht ist  Licht das einzige was ich im Kühlschrank habe.


----------



## Bad_Joe (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen in Fliedermussosse???*

Na das hört sich traurig an.

24 Aale seit Himmelfahrt!!! alle über 50 der grösste 87 aber 1,7 Kilo!!!! (den haben wir gebraten)

Und morgen wenns net so windig wird gehts wieder auf Pirsch!!!

An der Oder war ich noch nicht(reizt mich nur das Wallerangeln). Flussangeln hab ich generell noch net gemacht, sofern die Spree ein Bach ist


----------



## svenskepilk (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen in Fliedermussosse???*

Also: handelt es sich bei dem Fliedermus um ein Mus aus den Beeren oder den Blüten?

@Thomas9904: nicht nur HolunderÖl oder Essig sind eine feine Angelegenheit in der Küche. Probiers mal mit nem Holunderblütensirup. 4kg Zucker + 4l wasser aufkochen. Von der Hitze nehmen, 40 Blüten + 4 gescheibelte Zitronen + 100g Zitronensäure zugeben und 2 Tage bei Raumtemparatur stehen lassen. Danach nochmal 4 Tage bei Kellertemperarur lagern. Durch ein Handtuch sieben und fertig... Mjammm!


----------



## svenskepilk (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Karpfen in Fliedermussosse???*

hab mich vertan, das waren 3l Wasser und nicht 4l

War heute Holunderblütenpflücken =)
wenn ihr noch welche holen wollt solltet ihr das so schnell wie möglich mache. Bald is vorbei


----------

